# The Hours



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 11, 2018)

Updated vers. https://soundcloud.com/brunospatola/the-hours-11

I wanted to convey a sense of time and nostalgia with this one. Sort of a warm-coloured state of melancholy.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Love.. LOVE love this... 2 problems, though... It was not long enough, and not loud enough, maybe it was my computer... but I really had to struggle to hear some of the notes.... beautiful? Hell yes! Melancholy? Absolutely!... Are you going to add to it? If you do, I wish you would PM me, so I can hear it.... you are talented....kinda reminded me of a gentle rain...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 16, 2018)

You're so right; it's too short to be digested properly, and whisper quiet. Very well pointed out, my dear Firemajic. Invaluable advice as ever!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Are you going to add more? Please... or? I want to save it in my favorites, but I wish there was like a couple of hours of it...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 16, 2018)

Well _now_ I'm blushing in all kinds of places; you flatter me, m'lady. 

I will need to think of some nice phrases to lengthen it naturally - another little musical side-street or two before the sort of emotional ascent when the cello comes in, because that has a finality to it. I will post the updated version ASAP  ^_^.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

:tickled_pink:
... It will be worth the wait....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 19, 2018)

It's too damn low. I can barely hear it.

There's so much nuance behind it that I really wish you would have just stayed up an extra hour or two and finished it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 19, 2018)

I can't make an excuse; I dropped the ball on the master volume, which is an amateur error. I was playing so gently, and being so delicate, that I forgot to adjust the levels for people listening instead of my playing. 

About the length, it's a fact: song's too short, but it is unfinished, to be fair. Simple fixes, but I get so eager for feedback mid-way through the process that I post rough versions, so I don't delete the entire project, which I am guilty of far too often. 

I've taken the comments to heart. I will do the track justice.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2018)

:-({|=:-({|=
.............................................is it working??? I am trying to get you in the mood to compose more music.... Musical Maestro....


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 20, 2018)

Aw, shucks... Of course! How could I not be won over by that face? :0P 

Here's a minor updated version with fixed volume. https://soundcloud.com/brunospatola/the-hours-11

I am re-downloading Kontakt instruments - a 23GB suite of instruments - to fully update the track in the ways I need to. I had a nightmare reinstalling Native Instruments Komplete on a new hard-drive, which is one of the reasons some of my latest tracks were left in such weird states.  But no more, I'm getting it done. Y'all kicked me up the butt.


----------



## bobo (Apr 20, 2018)

Reminds me a bit about George Winston


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2018)

O!!! oo!!!!! The sound is clear and stunning... if I loved it before... I am mad about it now.....  SUBLIME.....I need about 3 hours of that...


----------

